# The Cossie's winter prep



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Seen as though that time is upon us i thought i best crack on and get it prepped for the crappy weather!..didnt really need much doin to be fair..so usual wash with white satin..

1 coat of wet glaze
few coats of jett
final wipe down with AB Ultrslck (really liking this)
tyres dressed with highstyle
arches with finish
wheels sealed with fk1000p

Here are some pics..got a bit carried away:lol:


























































































































































































Seen as tho i was out and about,i thought i would get some nite shots..










































































































A few randoms whilst out with fellow rsoc members

















































I quite like this pic,but it wasnt taken by me









Thats all folks

Just a couple of beading shots from last night,not a big fan of beading to be fair more into the sheeting aspect,but as im trying out ultraslick thought i would post up..by the time i got to the bottom of the drive it all rolled off..lol


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Pure car porn excellent mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks mint, great job mate :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Car looks great. I really like that last picture


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic and those wheels, it all looks good.

John Tht.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This has got to be the mintiest Cosworth I have ever seen, credit to you, love the car :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lovely motor....would love to own one at somepoint. This a daily drive?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i want a;; them for xmas!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i still don't believe you use this every day


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

you use this daily? lovely example.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning example, always been in my 'dream garage' line up  great pics too


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Yummy yummy


----------



## Supersarbs (Sep 12, 2012)

Makes me want my magenta sapphire back. Cracking car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning car! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Very nice I love these cars


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words people..and yes shes a daily:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin car mate


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Dirty air filter *tut tut*





Luke


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

think im going to sell my liver and make you an offer!:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

PLuKE said:


> Dirty air filter *tut tut*
> 
> 
> 
> Luke





dis said:


> think im going to sell my liver and make you an offer!:thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning m8


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks amazing!

What's the durability like of high style? And did you use it neat?


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

great pictures mate,,, love it!
classic motor from back in the day


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> What's the durability like of high style? And did you use it neat?


Cheers mate,its not too bad to be fair,like most dressings at this time of year will tail off aot quicker,in typical wet weather thers still something on that leaves it looking dressed..if that makes sense..lol..and thats after 400/500 miles:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Not many in this condition left

pure porn

Love it


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic car and condition:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks lovely chap


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks a million times nicer than any new ford!! Awesome job mate :thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

That one clean cozzy


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Has it had a full stripdown and restore job? As stuff like the arches tend to go. Very nice example, probably one of the cleanest left by the pics.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

now thats what i call a proper car gota love a saph cossie.
good to see one being used during the winter


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Are you based in the North East? As i noticed your plate says Skipper of Darlington.

Long shot, but you may know my brother, he's got a mint Cosworth in Ebony Black which apparently is rare, as they only made 400 he says.

He takes it to all the shows.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

mjn said:


> Are you based in the North East? As i noticed your plate says Skipper of Darlington.
> 
> Long shot, but you may know my brother, he's got a mint Cosworth in Ebony Black which apparently is rare, as they only made 400 he says.
> 
> He takes it to all the shows.


Hi mate,no im not,car came from Skipper
Ebony is rare mate,whos ya brother?(not neil is it?


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

stunning imo - cars like this should be like yours IE in pristine condition 

Amazing


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job... Nice to see an unmolested Sapphire Cosworth.....


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> Hi mate,no im not,car came from Skipper
> Ebony is rare mate,whos ya brother?(not neil is it?


No, its not Neil


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

mjn said:


> No, its not Neil


Cant think which car it can be then mate,i know a.few from the club and shows but gone blank at the min.lol


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

My brother is Jos, i'll see if i can get a pic. :thumb:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

nice nice cossie mate, think you would be hard pushed to find a better one than that!!!! dont the 4x4 have differnt wheels though??? thought dog legs where 2wd ones??


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning motor, have always fancied one myself


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

mjn said:


> My brother is Jos, i'll see if i can get a pic. :thumb:


That would be good mate



rsblue said:


> nice nice cossie mate, think you would be hard pushed to find a better one than that!!!! dont the 4x4 have differnt wheels though??? thought dog legs where 2wd ones??


Cheers mate,2wd sapphs and early 4x4s came with the lattice like mine..late facelift sapphs had the sharktooth wheels


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning classic ford great work


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Has it had paint/body in the past?


----------



## Bethan39 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Has it had paint/body in the past?


Thanks for the kind words guys!..i had bits.done when i first got it mate goin bk five year now.just me bein picky lol


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Impressive matey considering it gets daily use.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice  is it completely standard ie engine wise too?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Impressive matey considering it gets daily use.


 cheers mate..its not too bad,jus try and keep on top of it,have to find the happy medium clean.enough to keep.me happy but not too clean so its a garage queen lol



aimyv6 said:


> Very nice  is it completely standard ie engine wise too?


Thanks...Pretty much bar injectors and filter and exhaust.everything else is.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I love Hess old beasts, my fav cossies' another one on my wish list! Good stuff


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

Very very clean mate, i'd love one like that.. so hard to find an unmolested example nowadays!

If you ever want to sell... lol


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet car. Loving the engine bay shots. Very clean indeed :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

In one word stunning.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking fantastic my man.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Pure Classic Awesome!


----------

